# Moving to Jalon



## PelicanPete (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello all,

Brand new to this forum today!

We are looking to relocate from the UK in October 2017 to the Jalon area permanently and wanted to know if there is a good English speaking Gestor locally? We already have an NIE and Spanish bank account so its the local paperwork, registration and tax advice that will be required.

Also we will also be looking to buy an estate car or MPV and wanted to know the best tips and places to look within the area - any help much appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## PelicanPete (Feb 6, 2018)

For the eagle eyed .........Yes I meant 2018!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

PelicanPete said:


> For the eagle eyed .........Yes I meant 2018!!


:welcome:

If you're willing to make a short trip to Jávea I can recommend MSP Easy Life – Secretariado, traducción, asistencia sanitaria y mantenimiento de hogar. Jávea (Alicante)


----------

